# 1959 Schwinn Corvette, Really? NOS?



## GTs58 (Jun 11, 2019)

Check this out guys and tell me what you really think. It's really nice...........................but. 
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=123798267328


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 12, 2019)

Very nice, but stupid money. Hope they include a chain for that price...


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 12, 2019)

I'm thinking its a restoration and the guy doesnt know it. He even states hes not an expert. He probably bought it (and a good bs story) from some enthusiast or dealer,paid too much and is trying to bail out. Its nice but theyre a dime a dozen.


----------



## spoker (Jun 12, 2019)

its just a resto with a chevy color paint,overbuffed recrhome and they forgot to restore the seat,nice lookin bike but man is he upside down on money,looks like powder coat or catilized clear coat paint,fenders sent to the pro buffer,ool bike if a person was doin it for there own ride,but nor a flipper


----------



## spoker (Jun 12, 2019)

heres a typical corvette in minnesota,decent needs a seat[$90] they lay on cl here forever for $150,wants $225


----------



## Bearclaw (Jun 12, 2019)

Hence the sellers name Buzkill...


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Jun 12, 2019)

Crazy. People seem to throw the acronym NOS around a lot. 
NEW OLD STOCK. 
I don’t see a box... claims the rack is NOS. But guess what? It’s been mounted. It is no longer NOS. 

I see a lot of parts for sale listed as NOS, that then mention ‘show mounted’ in the description. Mounted means it’s no longer NOS. It is now used, in great shape maybe, but definitely not NOS. 

Anyway, too expensive for a restored bike


----------



## KingSized HD (Jun 12, 2019)

I like it. The front rack, front braces and maybe rear rack legs appear to be painted silver though. But $1500  and local pick-up??? No knowledgeable enthusiast would pay that kind of money. Other than that I think it looks nice, possible repaint but I'm not sure because I'm "color challenged" Oh, yeah, I agree with @rollfaster - It better include an NOS chain for that money.


----------



## Oilit (Jun 12, 2019)

KingSized HD said:


> I like it. The front rack, front braces and maybe rear rack legs appear to be painted silver though. But $1500  and local pick-up??? No knowledgeable enthusiast would pay that kind of money. Other than that I think it looks nice, possible repaint but I'm not sure because I'm "color challenged" Oh, yeah, I agree with @rollfaster - It better include an NOS chain for that money.



And a head light. And home delivery. And maybe a nice storage shed.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 12, 2019)

1959 NOS is like they wrapped grandma in Saran Wrap for 60 years.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jun 12, 2019)

Man I don't know.  I think it is original paint.  This guy sells a lot on ebay so I would think he would know original paint. I don't see any silver paint, it all looks good to me.   I agree putting NOS is just asking for trouble and of course the price is fantasy.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 12, 2019)

Well, I just know that for $1500, I want a marriage license for his adult daughter/ex-wife and a taxi ride home. Seriously, my housecat is gone and I miss trouble.


----------



## fattyre (Jun 12, 2019)

That bike shop sticker has me thinking it could be original paint too. Why bother with a sloppy installation almost over the decal?


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 12, 2019)

Well I'm up in the air on the paint but really leaning towards original. Fork looks like it has original real pins and the chain guard is sweet, even the back side with no rust. Seat is 63 or newer to match Flambo Red and no crash rail. Grips are later issue and were not used on the 59 models. Missing light and has Kenda tires. No chain for that non original red band 2 speed hub, would've been a Bendix manual. Wonder why such a nice piece has been messed with by switching out parts.
The seller is not an expert but he's not dumb either. He's been parting and selling Schwinns on eBay for 10 years or more.


----------



## vincev (Jun 12, 2019)

How many for that price ??


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 16, 2019)

rollfaster said:


> Very nice, but stupid money. Hope they include a chain for that price...



For that money, He should be willing to ship also, But that won't happen.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 16, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Check this out guys and tell me what you really think. It's really nice...........................but.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/1959-Schwi...267328?hash=item1cd2f3a5c0:g:jEAAAOSwUKdc~sNc
> 
> View attachment 1013954



This guy must really like his SHUVIES And is totally dumb founded about the true value of this here bike. His idea of original paint is a Joke. He's obviously wearing rose colored glasses and has no clue about old schwinns. HE"S NOT AN EXPERT says it all. Good luck finding a sucker for this one. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 16, 2019)

vincev said:


> How many for that price ??



That's a big fat ZERO!!! no takers here. HA HA!!!


----------



## jimsbeercans (Jun 17, 2019)

I met the seller a few years ago. He is into schwinn twinn parts. frames, hubs, chain guards etc. Knows these pretty well and might not be in his wheel house but I don't think he is a jerk. Might be out fishing and testing the waters.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 17, 2019)

Dizzle Problems said:


> Crazy. People seem to throw the acronym NOS around a lot.
> NEW OLD STOCK.
> I don’t see a box... claims the rack is NOS. But guess what? It’s been mounted. It is no longer NOS.
> 
> ...



I agree. N.O.S. is not what it used to be. Just like the term "VINTAGE" is way over used, especially on CL.Half these clowns wouldn't know what vintage is if it bit em in the ass. Ride on and beware of nos. Razin.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 17, 2019)

With something that nice that you're trying to sell at a super inflated price, why doesn't he tell the real truth about the bike and give some history why it has a mess of parts changed out. I know someone that picked up a red painted NOS Schwinn cantilever frame with Corvette chain guard from Bob Snyder I think. I don't remember the year of the frame, but it was build up into a complete correct Corvette with lots of NOS parts. I wonder if this is the bike and it was sold and some of the correct parts were swapped out. Maybe @Pedalsnostalgia can fill me in.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jun 18, 2019)

I dunno. Looks good in the pics to me. Could have sat in shop backroom for years. Seat would have a little shelf wear after all these years from people occasionally "trying it out". Dealer sticker on it. Just almost looks a little too shiny. Right person who gets caught up in the moment might spring for it, just a lot of money for a gorgeous but fairly common bike.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 22, 2019)

Beautiful ride but not worth $1500.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 13, 2020)

partsguy said:


> Beautiful ride but not worth $1500.




Looks like it was worth almost $1500 to someone after a loooooooooooooog wait with multiple times listed. It would've been parted if it was for sale here. Pieced together and stayed together.  LOL!  http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=123798267328


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 14, 2020)

No longer available! Either sold or all the poop talking scared seller!!


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 14, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> No longer available! Either sold or all the &#!^ talking scared seller!!




Sold for $1100 at the end of December.


----------

